# Thực phẩm hổ trợ giảm cân vô cùng hiệu quả



## bobodinh (12/10/21)

Thực phẩm hổ trợ giảm cân vô cùng hiệu quả Có một số thực phẩm có thể làm được điều kì diệu này. Tại sao bạn không thử bổ sung những loại thực phẩm này vào chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày của mình để có một cơ thể vừa khỏe mạnh, lại không lo tích mỡ và tăng cân bất ngờ. Hãy chọn giá cân điện tử 3 số lẻcho mình những loại thực phẩm mà bạn ưa thích từ những thực phẩm dưới đây nhé: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Thịt bò: Trong một nghiên cứu được công bố trên Tạp chí Dinh dưỡng lâm sàng của Mỹ, Cân phân tích giá rẻ chế độ ăn uống của phụ nữ bao gồm thịt đỏ sẽ có khả năng giúp chị em nhanh chóng giảm cân hơn so với những chị em ít ăn thịt bò. Hơn thế, các protein trong thịt bò sẽ giúp bạn duy trì khối lượng các cơ trong quá trình giảm cân. 2. Sữa chua: Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng thì sữa chua là một trong số những loại thức ăn hoàn hảo nhất, bởi nó cung cấp đủ protein và chất béo thực vật cần thiết cho cơ thể. Ngoài ra, sữa chua giữ cho đường trong máu ổn định nên có thể ngăn chặn các cơn đói của bạn. 3. Trứng: Lòng đỏ trứng có thể giúp bạn giảm cân. Thay vì chỉ ăn bánh mì vào buổi sáng, chị em nên ăn bánh mì cùng với trứng và sữa chua để cung cấp đủ năng lượng cho cơ thể trong cả ngày mà lại không lo béo phì, vì protein trong trứng làm bạn cảm thấy no và ăn ít hơn ở các bữa sau đó trong ngày. 4. Ớt: Ớt có tác dụng tăng sự trao đổi chất trong cơ thể và có thể giúp cơ thể cháy nhiều calo một cách nhanh chóng, vì trong ớt có hợp chất gọi là capsaicin có tác dụng sinh nhiệt. 5. Đậu lăng: Đậu lăng có lượng protein và chất xơ hòa tan cao, hai chất dinh dưỡng này có khả năng ổn định lượng đường trong máu, ngăn ngừa đột biến gây ra insulin của cơ thể để tạo ra các chất béo dư thừa, đặc biệt là ở vùng bụng. Ăn nhiều đậu lăng sẽ giúp bạn có vòng hai săn chắc. 6. Hoa quả và các loại rau nhiều nước: Các loại rau quả chứa nhiều nước sẽ làm bạn có cảm giác nhanh no và ít thèm ăn hơn. Các loại quả này lại có màu sắc và mùi vị vô cùng hấp dẫn. Nếu bạn đang muốn giảm cân, hãy thử các loại rau qyar sau đây: nho, dưa hấu, cà chua, dưa chuột, rau xà lách, cần tây, hoa lơ, giá đỗ… 7. Cafe: Cafelà một thứ đồ uống có thể tiêu hao năng lượng rất tốt. Chất cafein ảnh hưởng lên trung tâm thần kinh và tim. Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, nếu kết hợp tiêu thụ caffein và ớt đỏ sẽ giúp bạn giảm năng lượng thu vào tương đương với 4.000 kj/ngày, tức là bạn sẽ không phải lo đến chuyện tăng cân. Cafe còn giúp khắc phục bệnh táo bón thường xảy ra với người ăn kiêng. 8. Trà xanh: Trà xanh tốt cho vòng eo của bạn, đồng thời có lợi cho tim mạch nhờ hàm lượng chất chống ôxy hóa rất cao. Sự kết hợp giữa caffein và trà xanh có thể làm tăng sự sinh nhiệt, đốt cháy nhiều năng lượng nhằm mục đích hạn chế sự tăng trọng lượng. Ngoài ra, trà xanh còn có tác dụng giúp bạn giảm căng thẳng, giữ được trạng thái vui vẻ. 9. Tỏi: Từ lâu, tỏi đã nổi tiếng là có khả năng bảo vệ sức khỏe rất tốt, nhất là trong việc kháng viêm, chống nhiễm trùng và hạn chế chất béo tích tụ trong cơ thể. Các nghiên cứu cho thấy những người có lượng cholesterol cao dùng nhiều tỏi trong bữa ăn sẽ giúp giảm hấp thụ carbonhydrate và chất béo trong vòng 12 tuần. Những người có lượng cholesterol cao dùng nhiều tỏi trong bữa ăn sẽ giúp giảm hấp thụ carbonhydrate và chất béo. 10. Sữa ít béo: Hàm lượng canxi từ thực phẩm và nhất là từ sữa có thể kích thích lượng chất béo tiêu đi. Điều này đã được thử nghiệm trên một số con chuột béo phì. Ngoài ra, sữa gầy còn có thể khắc phục chứng thèm ăn của bạn, không làm cho bạn ăn nhiều, thậm chí ăn nhiều vô độ dẫn đến tăng cân. 11. Hải sản: Các món hải sản thường ít mỡ, giàu đạm nên bạn có thể ăn thoải mái mà không lo tăng cân. Hải sản còn là nguồn cung cấp i-ốt quan trọng, cung cấp khoáng chất cần thiết cho tuyến giáp, giúp kiểm soát sự trao đổi chất cơ bản. Ăn hải sản sẽ giúp bạn no lâu và giảm nhu cầu ăn vặt. 12. Cà rốt: Ăn cà rốt sống rất tốt cho sức khoẻ, giúp tăng cường beta carotence, vitamin A và giá cân điện tử 4 số lẻrất hữu hiệu trong việc giảm cân vì loại củ này có lượng calo thấp.


----------

